# Red skin patches, ongoing allergy advice needed



## blondielgw (Oct 12, 2015)

We have a 6 yr old boy who about a year ago started developing red inflamed skin patches under his hind legs right in the crease to the tummy. Firstly the vet said it was anal glands and emptied them, this caused our boy much discomfort and they were very full. To cut a long story short as these patches have come and gone along with red eyes and ears, hair loss underneath and a smell not awful but noticeable we've had steroids, antibiotics, topical cream, shampoo's, sensitive food and finally a drug called Apoquel which dampens the immune system response. Apoquel used to work but is becoming less effective. We've kinda got to the end of our whits with this now, back and forth to the vet, lots of money, we haven't had the allergy testing done on vets advice, can anyone recommend we should? Any advice on treating these red skin patches would be really appreciated, the skin is so damaged its paper thin and I will have to buy a jumper thing to keep him warm this winter as he's literally bald underneath. Thank you from us and Jasper


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forums. I'm so sorry that Jasper (and you) are going through all of this! It does sound like you've already tried everything. Am I understanding correctly that the Vet does NOT want to do any allergy testing? If so, why? 

I've never had to deal with anything like this. My best advice right now would be to get a second opinion from a different Vet, and DO have the allergy testing done. Poor boy... and poor you! Please keep us posted, and good luck!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Anal glands?! Did your vet explain how those can cause red patches?

I agree a second opinion is in order here, at the very least it doesn't sound as if your vet has offered a diagnosis, some testing is in order to determine the underlying cause of the problem. Until then, at best, all that can be done is to treat the symptoms, but that't not a replacement for a competent assessment and diagnosis.


----------



## AWMMT (Aug 11, 2021)

I know this thread is from several years ago but wanted to reach out because my 5 year old V is having the same troubles. A year ago we started going in to the vet to get my pup’s anal glands expressed after having severe leakage issues. Our vet initially told us this was normal and to come in every month to have it done. After our first (of many) anal gland infections, a second vet determined that the anal gland infections and severe redness/papery thin skin under arms, itchy face, excessive paw licking were all connected and the byproducts of allergies and prescribed Apoquel. We then were encouraged to switch to a Cytopoint injection every 6-8 weeks. The Apoquel seemed to clear things up. My pup hasn’t been responding as well to the Cytopoint. I’m curious @blondielgw if your vet ever determined what the allergy was? Or if you did the allergy testing? My poor pup is lethargic and obviously doesn’t feel well and I’m getting frustrated that I’m going to the vet every month with an anal gland infection.


----------

